# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  پیدا کردن کد پستی از روی تلفن

## vahid_d_0101

یه چندتا برنامه دیده بودم که با گرفتن شماره تلفن کد پستی را برمیگردوندن
چندتا سایت هم دیدم که این کارو میکن 
میخوام ببینم از چه روشی استفاده میشه 
ایا میشه برنامه ای با وی بی برای این کار نوشت
 سایت زیر هم همونی هست که گفته بودم 
http://eservice.iran.ir/web/guest/post

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

عزیز دل برادر با استفاده از بانک اطلاعاتی شرکت پست اینکار رو میکنن یعنی الگوریتمی واسه تبدیل وجود نداره.
قسمتی از متن همون صفحه که لینکش رو گزاشتین:

این اطلاعات که قسمتی از اطلاعات موجود در بانک اطلاعاتی شرکت پست جمهوری اسلامی می باشند، در قالب یک طرح آزمایشی ارائه شده اند و کامل و جامع نیستند.


پس اگه به بانک اطلاعاتی دسترسی داری بله میشه

----------


## vahid_d_0101

ولی تو چندتا از مقاله ها ای که من خونده بودم نوشته بود از روی شماره تلفن و ادرس محل سکونت درست میشه
در ضمن حتما الگوریتمی داره همین جور کشکی کشکی که این عدد را تولید نمیکن بزن در خونه ها

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

> ولی تو چندتا از مقاله ها ای که من خونده بودم نوشته بود از روی شماره تلفن و ادرس محل سکونت درست میشه
> در ضمن حتما الگوریتمی داره همین جور کشکی کشکی که این عدد را تولید نمیکن بزن در خونه ها


من اون سایتهایی رو که فرمودی عرض کردم.اونها فقط از بانک نهایی استفاده می کنند.

به مطلب زیر توجه کنید :

كدپستي ده رقميطوري طراحي شده است كه يگانه كد شناسايي هر مكان است و در هيچ جاي ديگر كشور تكرارنمي شود . با درج اين كد مكان مورد نظر در سطح كشور قابل شناسايي است و نياز به درجنشاني در مكاتبات از بين مي رود. در حقيقت كاربرد كد پستي ده رقمي تسهيل دسترسي بهنشاني افراد است و مي توان از آن بجاي نشاني ، استفاده كرد . به علاوه اين كه كليهسازمانهاي دولتي و شركتهاي خدماتي مانند آب،برق، گاز،مخابرات،شهرداري و... ميتوانند اين عدد ده رقمي را به عنوان شماره پرونده املاك يا اماكن مورد نظر بكاربرند و بنابراين هر مكاني يك شماره شناسايي واحد در كليه مراكز خواهد داشت 

هدف: 
توسعه بيشتر وبهتر فعاليتهاي ارتباطي مطمئن،سريع و ارزان با پوشش سطح كشور و در نهايت تامينرضايت مردمي و روان بخشي در سطح شهرها است 
پلاكهاي كدپستي 
طراحي پلاكها براساس كد پستي ده رقمي مكانها اجرا گرديده و ابعاد پلاك با توجه به موقعيت مكان وكاربري پلاك به شرح ذيل تعيين مي شود 

طرح شماره1-پلاك 22*8 سانتيمتر 
براي مكانهاييكه درب آنها به معابرعمومي باز مي شود. 


طرح شماره2-پلاك 22*16 سانتيمتر 
براي ورودي وشناسايي ساختمانهايي كه بيش از يك مكان تشكيل شده باشد كه كد ده رقمي اولين و آخرينمكان واقع در آن ساختمان روي پلاك حك مي گردد 

طرح شماره3-پلاك 12*4 سانتيمتر 
براي مكان هايي كه درب آنها به معابر اختصاصي باز مي شود 

نگاه اجمالی بهساختار کد پستی 10رقمی 
کد پستی درایران از ده رقم تشکیل شده است. 
93819 16858 
صفربه جهت تشابه با نقطه و عدد 5 و همچنین عدد2به جهت تشابه با عدد 3 (در نگارش دستی)، استفاده نشده است. ساختار کـدپستـی ایران×5 رقم اول این کد از دو بخش ”کد رهسپاری“ و ”کد توزیع“ تشکیل میشود. ×کد رهسپاری به شهر و یا روستا اختصاص میابد. ×”کد توزیع“ به یکمحدوده جغرافیایی در داخل شهر و یا روستا اختصاص میابد. ×5 رقم دوم این کد بهشناسایی مکان در نقطه جغرافیایی اختصاص میابد. ویژگی های کد پستی دهرقمی×برای هر مکان در سراسر کشور یگانه(unique)است. ×به هر مکان کهبه معبر عمومی و یا اختصاصی مرتبط است،اختصاص یافته است. ×ساختار این کد وبانک اطلاعاتی در سراسر کشور یکسان است. ×نقش کلید مشترک ارتباط بانکهایاطلاعاتی موجود در کشور را در خصوص مکانهای موجود در کشور دارا می باشد. ×نشانی در کشور را استاندارد و شرح نشانی را به عدد تبدیل نموده است. ×علاوه بر نشانی مکان، به سایر اطلاعات دیگر نظیر نوع فعالیت(مسکونی و یاکارگاه) ، نام سرپرست خانوار و نام کارگاه (بصورت اظهاری) شماره تلفن ثابت، شمارهاشتراکهای انشعابات( آب ، برق وگاز) و... متصل است.
کدپستی عددی است ده رقمی و یگانه که توسط شرکت پست جمهوری اسلامی ایران تنها برای شناسایی هر مکان تعیین و به آن اختصاص داده می شود.در این روش کد گذاری کل کشور به 9 حوزه مختلف تقسیم و در هرحوزه یک منطقه تعریف شده است ( بجز حوزه 1 یعنی تهران که 8 منطقه دارد) منطقه یکی از واحدهای کد پستی است که با دو رقم از سمت چپ کد پستی تعیین می شود. ناحیه نیز یکی از واحدهای تقسیمات کد پستی است که با سه رقم از سمت چپ کد پستی تعیین می شود. هریک از مناطق حوزه ها ( بجز حوزه 1) به 14 ناحیه تقسیم می شود که 7 ناحیه از 14 ناحیه مذکور محدوده های نواحی توزیع منطقه بوده و 7 ناحیه دیگر معرف 7 نقطه جغرافیایی دیگر در حوزه است و در حوزه 1 یعنی شهر تهران نیز هر یک از 8 منطقه پستی به 8 ناحیه تقسیم شده است. و . . .

----------

